# Eating apples and pears from the garden



## ormerods (Sep 23, 2019)

My 18 month old pup Archie has taken a shining to my parents garden, he's figured out there are apple and pear trees and he loves to gobble up any that drop on the floor!

He knows he not allowed to eat them as he won't touch them if he knows I'm there but he'll often sneak down to the bottom of the garden for a little snack when he thinks we're not watching!

Has anyone ever had any success in stopping this type of behaviour? I was wondering whether it might help to try coating some apples in anti-chew spray as a deterrent...?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

ormerods said:


> My 18 month old pup Archie has taken a shining to my parents garden, he's figured out there are apple and pear trees and he loves to gobble up any that drop on the floor!
> 
> He knows he not allowed to eat them as he won't touch them if he knows I'm there but he'll often sneak down to the bottom of the garden for a little snack when he thinks we're not watching!
> 
> Has anyone ever had any success in stopping this type of behaviour? I was wondering whether it might help to try coating some apples in anti-chew spray as a deterrent...?


You may have to gather up what has fallen on the ground each day. Apples are fine for the dogs but I believe the core/seeds can be poisonous (contains terrace amounts of cyanide) so they should not be allowed to eat a whole apple. A random bit here or there may not be harmful but if they are getting it everyday, that can be a problem.

I say just make your runs down there a couple times a day or each times he's able to be in that area check it out with him first and remove any apples from the ground..


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

This is our general problem. Pears & apples. Both at home and foster homes. No way , we can stop them. They are even so smart, to jump and shake the tree so that they fall down. We even had a foster spaniel who used to use the other dogs as a stair in order to reach them. Our biggest fear was aswell poisoning due to seeds. So far, no incidents since years.


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

Our goldens have been eating apples (core, seeds and all) from our apple trees for years, without any problem other than gaining weight.

The one picture is Kylie when she was 11 yrs old picking apples off the tree. The other picture is Tulley pulling apples off the tree, while his brother Wilbur watches. What used to irk me with Tulley is, he wouldn't eat the apples. He just liked to pull them off the tree.


----------



## ormerods (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks all, sounds like something I'll just have to keep on top of then!


----------



## Tolbex (Nov 5, 2021)

From my experience, sprays aren't successful at all and it's better to search for a good weed puller. The sprays will work just temporarily, at least that was my case and they were a waste of money and time and of course, hopes. I look at the best options on the market and here I found some good ones Choosing the Best Weed Puller Is Easy with Our Top 5 Reviews!. Of course, after studying the pros and cons you can make the ultimate decision compared to what you are searching for and what expectations you have.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

kjengold said:


> Our goldens have been eating apples (core, seeds and all) from our apple trees for years, without any problem other than gaining weight.
> 
> The one picture is Kylie when she was 11 yrs old picking apples off the tree. The other picture is Tulley pulling apples off the tree, while his brother Wilbur watches. What used to irk me with Tulley is, he wouldn't eat the apples. He just liked to pull them off the tree.


Wow… I swear goldens are geniuses where it comes to figuring out access to food!


----------

